# Snow Cone Syrup Question



## Linda123

I was looking online for a place to buy snow cone syrup and found recipes to make my own. Most of the recipes called for an unflavored koolade packet, 2 cups sugar and a cup of water. Most of the recipes say to boil the water, sugar and koolade together. 

Why does this have to be boiled? I have a professional snow cone machine (kids love me!) and making my own syrup will definitely save money. But, do I really have to go to the trouble of boiling it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Linda123 said:


> I was looking online for a place to buy snow cone syrup and found recipes to make my own. Most of the recipes called for an unflavored koolade packet, 2 cups sugar and a cup of water. Most of the recipes say to boil the water, sugar and koolade together.
> 
> Why does this have to be boiled? I have a professional snow cone machine (kids love me!) and making my own syrup will definitely save money. But, do I really have to go to the trouble of boiling it?


 
It dissolves the sugar better, I would just set up my flavors in each bowl/bottle with the sugar and pour the boiling water in and shake or stir.

Hmmm...I like this idea, thank you!


----------



## Andy M.

You're making a flavored simple syrup.  You have to boil it to melt the sugar, boil off some of the water and heat the sugar to the proper temperature to thicken the mixture.

If you don't boil it, you'll have super sweet Koolaid, not a thick syrup.


----------



## Linda123

Ahhh....I was just trying to be lazy, I guess....thanks so much for your quick responses! I love this forum!


----------



## PattY1

Linda123 said:


> I was looking online for a place to buy snow cone syrup and found recipes to make my own. Most of the recipes called for an unflavored koolade packet, 2 cups sugar and a cup of water. Most of the recipes say to boil the water, sugar and koolade together.
> 
> Why does this have to be boiled? I have a professional snow cone machine (kids love me!) and making my own syrup will definitely save money. But, do I really have to go to the trouble of boiling it?




????????


----------



## Linda123

oops.  I meant to type: unsweetened packet. Sorry about that!


----------



## chopper

You know, the funny thing is I read it as unsweetened NOT unflavored. Anyway. The mind is so good at correcting things for us. Enjoy the snowcones. Wish I could join you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, i knew what she meant, too...didn't see anything odd until it was pointed out.


----------

